# Adding electrical control to chute



## yam03 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi All
I was talking to someone and they had used a power window motor, hooked it up to the chute and used this to turn the chute left to right. Does anybody out there ever done this?
If so, would you be willing to share your design?
Thanks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

If you browse through http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/ there are some great thread's with the how to's and Pics to follow along. for snow blower chute rotation.

not mine but a quick youtube of one as well.





for the amount of time I use mine and where at my hand crank seems to work OK for me.
though I would like to due a Hood deflector control but I haven't got that far yet.

I have to many other projects on the list before I get to that stuff.

good luck.

sublime out.


----------

